# Films for a six year old boy to watch



## Orang Utan (Feb 25, 2012)

He's already seen Kung Fu Panda, Ice Age, Madagascar, all the Pixar, Dreamworks and recent Disneys etc etc.
Can anyone recommend some slightly less mainstream but engaging films for a six year old b boy to watch? Preferably ones that an adult will enjoy too.
I've already downloaded Spy Kids. Is that any good?


----------



## sheothebudworths (Feb 25, 2012)

My neighbour Totoro?


----------



## Bassism (Feb 25, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> He's already seen Kung Fu Panda, Ice Age, Madagascar, all the Pixar, Dreamworks and recent Disneys etc etc.
> Can anyone recommend some slightly less mainstream but engaging films for a six year old b boy to watch? Preferably ones that an adult will enjoy too.
> I've already downloaded Spy Kids. Is that any good?


 
my 8 year old loves spy kids. Try diary of a wimpy kid too thats really good


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 25, 2012)

sheothebudworths said:


> My neighbour Totoro?


 
funnily enough, i already have that in the queue to watch. i've only seen two of those studio ghibli and was worried that he might find them weird and scary.


----------



## Idaho (Feb 25, 2012)

I found Spy Kids excruciating, but the children liked it.

Surprise hits include Clash of the Titans (old one), Bugsy Malone, Oliver!


----------



## sheothebudworths (Feb 25, 2012)

Well I dunno, he might - my two love it but they don't get scared by much* tbf  so I find that sort of stuff hard to judge 







*apart from my son always covering his eyes if anyone's kissing


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 25, 2012)

hah - i loved clash of the titans (and bugsy and oliver) when i was a kid, but i think he might be too young for them. 
i loved clash of the titans cos you got to see some sidetit in it, as well as some monsters and a clockwork owl


----------



## Idaho (Feb 25, 2012)

My (fairly wussy) 7 year old girls liked it, and my 9 year old boy loved it and watched it twice.


----------



## Bassism (Feb 25, 2012)

Phineous and ferb


----------



## sheothebudworths (Feb 25, 2012)

Sidetit, lol


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 25, 2012)

Cit of Lost Children, you'll have to read the subtitles out


----------



## Voley (Feb 25, 2012)

My Mum showed her grandchildren Kick-Ass the other week. They were most impressed by the little girl calling someone a cunt.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 25, 2012)

sheothebudworths said:


> Well I dunno, he might - my two love it but they don't get scared by much* tbf  so I find that sort of stuff hard to judge
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he's scared of zombies and goo. did you see the vid i posted? 
what i meant by too young though is that he might get bored and distracted


----------



## Voley (Feb 25, 2012)

sheothebudworths said:


> *apart from my son always covering his eyes if anyone's kissing


*like*


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 25, 2012)

sheothebudworths said:


> My neighbour Totoro?





Orang Utan said:


> funnily enough, i already have that in the queue to watch. i've only seen two of those studio ghibli and was worried that he might find them weird and scary.


I was just going to suggest that   I don't think it's too scary for a 6 year old or too wierd...well it's still a bit wierd but not as wierd as other Studio Ghibli films!

Some of the Muppet movies maybe?


----------



## sheothebudworths (Feb 25, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> he's scared of zombies and goo. did you see the vid i posted?
> what i meant by too young though is that he might get bored and distracted


 
No.  Where?


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 25, 2012)

sheothebudworths said:


> No.  Where?


on the things kids do to make you laugh thread i think


----------



## sheothebudworths (Feb 25, 2012)

NVP said:


> My Mum showed her grandchildren Kick-Ass the other week. They were most impressed by the little girl calling someone a cunt.


 
We've watched Kick-Ass (and my daughter's 6).  I'm such a shit mother. 

Although I did do a *little bit* of 'OMG - SHUT YOUR EYES NOW PLEASE' tbf. *vindicated*


----------



## weepiper (Feb 25, 2012)

Spirited Away is another good Ghibli. My six year old loved The Princess Bride when it was on telly recently.


----------



## CosmikRoger (Feb 25, 2012)

No1 son loves Cars, although he wasn't too keen on the sequel.
There are a couple of Lego Star Wars films too, but they aren't really feature length.


----------



## Voley (Feb 25, 2012)

I told my Mum she was a shit gran but had to eat my words when I called one of them a prick when he beat me at Wii Tennis.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Feb 25, 2012)

Good work there, Uncle J


----------



## Voley (Feb 25, 2012)

http://www.theonion.com/articles/stoner-uncle-all-the-kids-favorite,1402/


----------



## Cid (Feb 25, 2012)

Double billing of Watership Down and Plague Dogs?


----------



## High Voltage (Feb 25, 2012)

sheothebudworths said:


> Sidetit, lol


 
Never underestimate the effect of "sidetit" on a young lad


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 25, 2012)

High Voltage said:


> Never underestimate the effect of "sidetit" on a young lad


it was a formative experience to say the least - rudimentary stirrings were unleashed


----------



## Miss Caphat (Feb 25, 2012)

The Secret of Roan Inish (young Irish kids discover a magical island)
The Wizard of Oz
any of the Muppet movies
the Walking with Dinosaurs (prehistoric beasts, etc) series tend to be pretty kid friendly if he's into that stuff


----------



## sheothebudworths (Feb 25, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> on the things kids do to make you laugh thread i think


 
Fucking ace! 

I don't want to go to Goo Island either, tbf


----------



## Greebo (Feb 25, 2012)

If the 6 year old enjoys Spykids (saw it, it was okay), there's a sequel to it, and there's also Alex Rider (juvenile James Bond)
Another vote for the muppet movies
The Princess Bride
Fungus the Bogeyman


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 25, 2012)

Miss Caphat said:


> The Secret of Roan Inish (young Irish kids discover a magical island)


 
I've got that one

Has anyone mentioned Jungle Book yet?
or Snow White and the Seven Dwarves?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 25, 2012)

Batteries Not Included
Flight of the Navigator
Short Circuit
ET
Paulie
Any Cop and Dog movies
Free Willy
Bugsy Malone


----------



## Kidda (Feb 25, 2012)

Honey i shrunk the kids
Matilda
Harry Potter
Star Wars
Lords of the rings
Nanny McPhee is on the goggle box at the moment


----------



## Miss Caphat (Feb 25, 2012)

great suggestions, Minnie. modern kids love those movies just as much as we did  . Flight of the Navigator was one of my favorites


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 25, 2012)

Miss Caphat said:


> great suggestions, Minnie. modern kids love those movies just as much as we did  . Flight of the Navigator was one of my favorites


 
Compliance 

One of my favourites as well


----------



## Reno (Feb 25, 2012)

Kooky:



also:

The Iron Giant
The Red Ballon
The Black Stallion
The Wallace and Gromit films
Babe
20.0000 Leagues Under the Sea (Disney/James Mason version)
The Peanuts films and TV specials, especially It's the great Pumpkin Charlie Brown and Snoopy Come Home


----------



## Miss Caphat (Feb 25, 2012)

Reno said:


> Kooky:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





kooky looks excellent! and  to the rest of your list


----------



## killer b (Feb 25, 2012)

Martha totally loves the recent remake of hairspray?


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 25, 2012)

killer b said:


> Martha totally loves the recent remake of hairspray?


wow, really? i think my nephew is either thick or has a short attention span as he would never pay attention to something like that


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Feb 25, 2012)

Goonies.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 25, 2012)




----------



## Bajie (Feb 25, 2012)

My Neighbor Totoro
The Red Balloon
The Incredible Journey


----------



## 2hats (Feb 25, 2012)

NVP said:


> http://www.theonion.com/articles/stoner-uncle-all-the-kids-favorite,1402/


 


> The only other uncle I like is Uncle Steve," 12-year-old nephew Henry Jr. said. "Whenever he visits, he always plays us funny old show tunes and bakes awesome rhubarb pies. He doesn't have any kids, just like Uncle Gonz. I wish we could see Uncle Steve more, but he lives far away in San Francisco with his roommate Gary.


 


Some Ray Harryhausen movies? Original animated Tintin/Asterix? Sitting kids in front of live NASA-TV (if something is happening) works for me too.


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 25, 2012)

back to back Kes and Gregories Girl


----------



## Reno (Feb 25, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> back to back Kes and Gregories Girl


 
Great from 12 years onwards at the earliest.


----------



## Corax (Feb 25, 2012)

The 7-year old's favourites include:

The Harry Potter series
The Star Wars series
The LOTR trilogy
Tomb Raider 1&2
Ghostbusters
Baise-Moi
The Crocodile Dundees
A Knight's Tale
The Princess Bride
Stardust

He wasn't particularly taken with Spirited Away, but it's brilliant and I'd recommend giving it a go.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 25, 2012)

Reno said:


> Great from 12 years onwards at the earliest.


 
i don't think any of dotcommunist's suggestions are serious!


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 25, 2012)

Corax said:


> The 7-year old's favourites include:
> 
> The Harry Potter series
> The Star Wars series
> ...


he's deffo too young for lotr, tomb raider, ghostbusters, crocodile dundee, baise-moi and harry potter!


----------



## Corax (Feb 25, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> he's deffo too young for lotr, tomb raider, ghostbusters, crocodile dundee, baise-moi and harry potter!


Cobblers!

The nipper's been watching Crocodile Dundee & Harry Potter since he was about 5. Tomb Raider, LOTR and Ghostbusters have been more recent, but he's only a year older than the OP subject. And you're never too young for Baise-Moi.

He's very sensible about not copying bad behaviour or language though tbh, so it may be that some of them aren't appropriate for other kids of his age.


----------



## Reno (Feb 25, 2012)

Corax said:


> And you're never too young for Baise-Moi.


 
Oh the hilarity. So funny, you had to make that joke twice.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 25, 2012)

the croc dundee films are for adults (i think they are 15 certificate, or 12 at the least). the others have too much 'peril' in them and would scare him or at least cause displeasure to his parents, esp his dad.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Feb 25, 2012)

I was going to say that 6 is a bit young for some of these films but then, maybe I'm wrong, some kids really like action packed stuff. The old batman films are good fun for little ones, it's kind of interesting to see how much they believe in them, my boy really got into all the "Wham, Bash, Plop" stuff when he watched it around that age but when we watched it recently (aged 9) he gave me a sideways look as if to say "what the hell is this?" and we ended up laughing at it.
So watch that. I recommend the one with the big inflatable shark.


----------



## Corax (Feb 25, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> the croc dundee films are for adults (i think they are 15 certificate, or 12 at the least). the others have too much 'peril' in them and would scare him or at least cause displeasure to his parents, esp his dad.


Pretty sure none of those films are more than a 12.

And like I said, it's about what's appropriate for the individual child. He doesn't have bad dreams about scary films, doesn't repeat bad behaviour or language, and just switches off or hides behind a cushion if there's any kissing. He understands that he's responsible for his own behaviour, and that seeing someone else do or say something, whether on a screen or on the street, is no excuse for doing similar himself.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 25, 2012)

Corax said:


> Pretty sure none of those films are more than a 12.


twice his age.


----------



## Corax (Feb 25, 2012)

Reno said:


> Oh the hilarity. So funny, you had to make that joke twice.


Oh dear!  Did it hurt you Mr Grumpy Pants?  Did it upset you?  Or are you just being a grumpy old twat?


----------



## emanymton (Feb 25, 2012)

I think I first saw the evil dead when I was about his age.


----------



## Corax (Feb 25, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> twice his age.


Which is an advisory for parents in their own home, not a legal stipulation.

I know the films, I know him, and they're appropriate.  They have adversely affected neither his emotions nor behaviour.  It's for other parents to judge the appropriateness for their own individual children.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 25, 2012)

emanymton said:


> I think I first saw the evil dead when I was about his age.


stop it!


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 25, 2012)

Corax said:


> Which is an advisory for parents in their own home, not a legal stipulation.
> 
> I know the films, I know him, and they're appropriate. They have adversely affected neither his emotions nor behaviour. It's for other parents to judge the appropriateness for their own individual children.


quite, and it's up to me to decide what's appropriate and as i'm not his parent, i shall be guided by the official guidelines and my own common sense and knowledge of my nephew's temperament


----------



## emanymton (Feb 25, 2012)

Seriously I must have been 6 or 7, but I don't think my childhood was quite normal around that time.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 25, 2012)

emanymton said:


> Seriously I must have been 6 or 7, but I don't think my childhood was quite normal around that time.


what is your point?


----------



## Corax (Feb 25, 2012)

I suggested them, I didn't sneak round in the dead of night and project them onto his bedroom wall.


----------



## imposs1904 (Feb 25, 2012)

Veronica Mars


----------



## emanymton (Feb 25, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> what is your point?


I think, I'm just looking for sympathy. 

Actually, if I had any point at all (and I'm not really sure if I did) it was just that what may be OK for one kid may not be for another. I't didn't affect me watching that film as a kid, but it may do others. Now I hate it because I think it is horrible misogynistic and seems to consist of scene after scene of men beating women, but I only noticed that when i watched it a few years ago.


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 25, 2012)

Any roald dahl stuff like willy wonka and the chocolate factory, witches, danny the champion of the world etc. 

Lion, the witch and the wardrobe. Watership down. Home alone. Shrek. Toy story. 

But not horrid henry. He might like it but it would drive you nuts. Even more than home alone would.


----------



## Reno (Feb 25, 2012)

I regularly have my godson round who is four and the only thing he wants to see is Cars, my least favourite Pixar film. Re-watching that one has become like Chinese water torture for me. I can't wait for him to get to an age where he will want to watch something else and when I can watch more grown up stuff with him. I tried Monsters Inc, but he found that slightly too scary. And it didn't feature any cars.


----------



## purenarcotic (Feb 25, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


>




I LOVED that film.


----------



## RaverDrew (Feb 25, 2012)

Labyrinth 
The Goonies
The Neverending Story
The Last Unicorn
Willow
Home Alone
Honey i shrunk the kids


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 25, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> Any roald dahl stuff like willy wonka and the chocolate factory, witches, danny the champion of the world etc.
> 
> Lion, the witch and the wardrobe. Watership down. Home alone. Shrek. Toy story.
> 
> But not horrid henry. He might like it but it would drive you nuts. Even more than home alone would.


home alone is ace though. i might show him that actually!


----------



## purenarcotic (Feb 25, 2012)

The Witches
Matilda
Charlie & The Chocolate Factory
Oliver! 
The Sound of Music
The King & I
Chitty Chitty Bang Bang
(the last four somewhat rely on him enjoying musicals, but can't hurt to try)
The classic Disney (The Jungle Book, Peter Pan, 101 Dalmations, The Aristocats etc)
The non cartoon version of 101 Dalmations
Toy Story
Five Children & It
Goodnight Mister Tom


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 25, 2012)

purenarcotic said:


> I LOVED that film.


 
I hate it when it comes on because I tell myself I've watched it dozens of times and I've got better things to do.  Always end up watching it though


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 25, 2012)

purenarcotic said:


> The Witches
> Matilda
> Charlie & The Chocolate Factory
> Oliver!
> ...


 
Oliver and The King and I are two of my favourite musicals (along with Bugsy Malone and West Side Story)


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 25, 2012)

I kind of know all the children's classics as I was a kid myself. Was looking for recommendations for more recent films really


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 25, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> I kind of know all the children's classics as I was a kid myself. Was looking for recommendations for more recent films really


 
Why?  He can still enjoy half of those films, despite their age.  Why don't you just admit, you're more after something for yourself!

3 people on this thread still love Flight of the Navigator and they're not aged 6


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 25, 2012)

How about Tangled?  Rapunzel's a horrible typically American teenager, but the animals are great


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 25, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Why? He can still enjoy half of those films, despite their age. Why don't you just admit, you're more after something for yourself!
> 
> 3 people on this thread still love Flight of the Navigator and they're not aged 6


i've never seen flight of the navigator myself actually, but of course i want to see films i haven't seen before.


----------



## alsoknownas (Feb 25, 2012)

The films I was going to recommend off the top of my head have all been mentioned, but I guess it's useful to have a second vote IYSWIM, so:-

Spirited Away,
The Last Unicorn,
The Red Balloon,
Flight of the Navigator.

Also -

Alice (Švankmajer)
Fantastic Planet
Kirikou and the Sorceress


----------



## purenarcotic (Feb 25, 2012)

But the old ones are awesome.  Bar the pixar stuff most kids films today seem to be pretty crap. 

Happy Feet is alright.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 25, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> i've never seen flight of the navigator myself actually, but of course i want to see films i haven't seen before.


 
Well if you haven't seen Flight of the Navigator, then why not that one?  It's a good family film, no violence, no scary stuff, just good fun


----------



## purenarcotic (Feb 25, 2012)

Horton Hears a Who?  Not seen it but it's a Dr Seuss so it can't be too horrendous.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 25, 2012)

alsoknownas said:


> The films I was going to recommend off the top of my head have all been mentioned, but I guess it's useful to have a second vote IYSWIM, so:-
> 
> Spirited Away,
> The Last Unicorn,
> ...


 

Another mention for Flight of the Navigator  

Maybe you should do a poll OU out of the films that have got the most mentions


----------



## alsoknownas (Feb 25, 2012)

Also -

Fly Away Home


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 25, 2012)

alsoknownas said:


> Also -
> 
> Fly Away Home


 
Oh, I was just going to mention that! Fantastic film

I recently saw something somewhere else where some guy in Europe flies some something that I can't remember to somewhere else in Europe


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 25, 2012)

oh, and any involving dogs/huskies/Alaska, getting lost in the wilderness normally make for good viewing as well


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 25, 2012)

And what about that one with one of Martin Sheen's sons and the hockey team?  Think it was called The Mighty Ducks

Oh, Cool Runnings.  Another good one


----------



## purenarcotic (Feb 25, 2012)

Bedknobs and Broomsticks.


----------



## moomoo (Feb 25, 2012)

The Princess Bride is the best film ever!  My kids loved The Last Snow of Winter but it made my rufty tufty boy cry... 

Chitty Chitty Bang Bang was another favourite.  As in we watched it EVERY DAY for about a year.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Feb 25, 2012)

alsoknownas said:


> Also -
> 
> Fly Away Home


 
aww, I love that one! great film.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 25, 2012)

purenarcotic said:


> But the old ones are awesome. Bar the pixar stuff most kids films today seem to be pretty crap.
> 
> Happy Feet is alright.


i've seen them though, and he's seen happy feet


----------



## purenarcotic (Feb 25, 2012)

I love sharing the films I watched as a kid with little ones.  

How about Babe?  Mouse Trap (I think that's the one, the one with the mouse and Lee Evans)?


----------



## Reno (Feb 25, 2012)

The latest Studio Ghibli film Arrietty is supposed to be quite good. It's based on The Borrowers.


----------



## AverageJoe (Feb 25, 2012)

Holes
Igor
Megamind
Despicable Me
Night at the Museum
Surfs Up
Flushed Away
Shrek 1, 2, 3
Cloudy With A Chance of Meatballs
Aladdin
Open Season 1,2,3
The Incredibles
Madagascar
Gnomeo and Juliet
Robin Hood
Chicken Little
Monsters vs Aliens
Toy Story 1,2,3
Charlottes Web
Tangled
Iron Giant
Bill and Ted 1,2


----------



## Corax (Feb 25, 2012)

moomoo said:


> The Princess Bride is the best film ever!


Have you seen Stardust?

Saw it a couple of years ago for the first time, and it's got some real similarities to Princess Bride in style.  They're both fab.


----------



## moomoo (Feb 25, 2012)

Corax said:


> Have you seen Stardust?
> 
> Saw it a couple of years ago for the first time, and it's got some real similarities to Princess Bride in style. They're both fab.


 
Oh yes!  We loved that!


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 25, 2012)

Watched Spy Kids in the end. He was a little scared by the thumbs but he liked it.

To be honest, I'm a little taken aback by the advice for him to watch films clearly out of his age range. He's 6 FFS and I'm his uncle, not his parent. Took a risk with Spy Kids as that's a PG - just hope he doesn't tell his dad about it as he'd probably disapprove.


----------



## Corax (Feb 25, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Watched Spy Kids in the end. He was a little scared by the thumbs but he liked it.
> 
> To be honest, I'm a little taken aback by the advice for him to watch films clearly out of his age range. He's 6 FFS and I'm his uncle, not his parent. Took a risk with Spy Kids as that's a PG - just hope he doesn't tell his dad about it as he'd probably disapprove.


And for the umpteenth time - _*it depends upon the individual child.*_

You asked for suggestions, you got suggestions.  No one 'advised' you to do anything.  You're a grown-up, and you're the one responsible for the boy.

The ratings are guidance, not law.

If you want the truth, _*I'm *_a little taken aback that a six-year old boy is scared of bloody _Spy Kids_.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 25, 2012)

Should have listened to my suggestion of Flight of the Navigator


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 25, 2012)

May watch that tomorrow. 
I'd rather a kid was scared of weird shit than used to violent shit, but, hey, horses for courses.


----------



## Corax (Feb 25, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> May watch that tomorrow.
> I'd rather a kid was scared of weird shit than used to violent shit, but, hey, horses for courses.


Violent shit like, er... Crocodile Dundee?  Yeah, that and the other films I listed are just one step away from Reservoir Dogs really aren't they?


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 25, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> But not horrid henry. He might like it but it would drive you nuts. Even more than home alone would.



Its being put on now. Ive jinxed my life by mentioning it earlier.


----------



## Corax (Feb 25, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> Its being put on now. Ive jinxed my life by mentioning it earlier.


Funnily enough, Horrid Henry is one of the things I do discourage him from watching, also plenty of other stuff like wrestling (although neither of those are an outright ban).  There are plenty of things that are things purposefully marketed at kids, but which IMO are far less suitable than any of the films I listed.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 25, 2012)

Corax said:


> Violent shit like, er... Crocodile Dundee?  Yeah, that and the other films I listed are just one step away from Reservoir Dogs really aren't they?


Yeah, soz for the hyperbole, was conflating posters as I wa thinking of Evil Dead  
But, while I don't want to criticise others, I want to do what I think is right, and I seriously don't think Crocodile Dundee is suitable for my nephew. Mick Dundee solves problems with knives for a start, but more importantly, my nephew is a kid and the film is about adults. Would rather he watched something he could identify with, than an alpha male leering at a woman's arse


----------



## teahead (Feb 25, 2012)

Phantom Tollbooth if you can find it



a.k.a. boy that turns into cartoon.

Wierdly didactic but it seemed to have a powerful draw.

Also (cheesy mebe) Muppet Treasure Island (with The Big Blue Wet Thing!)


----------



## teahead (Feb 25, 2012)

and  (well they worked for me )


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 25, 2012)

Swallows and Amazons


----------



## Corax (Feb 25, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Yeah, soz for the hyperbole, was conflating posters as I wa thinking of Evil Dead


No worries.



Orang Utan said:


> But, while I don't want to criticise others, I want to do what I think is right, and I seriously don't think Crocodile Dundee is suitable for my nephew.


Which is absolutely the correct attitude.



Orang Utan said:


> Mick Dundee solves problems with knives for a start, but more importantly, my nephew is a kid and the film is about adults. Would rather he watched something he could identify with, than an alpha male leering at a woman's arse


Yep.  And if I thought there was any danger of the film influencing him in either of those ways I wouldn't let him watch it.  But there isn't, because he's a mature, thoughful, caring little fella - and I've made a point of discussing things like violence and equality with him as a part of everyday conversation since he learned to talk.  But they may not be suitable for your nephew, and that's fine too.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 25, 2012)

his parents, particularly his dad, are way more worrisiome about violent/adult content than i am, and i have to respect their wishes. his dad doesn't even approve of ben 10. i don't think it's possible to completely 'protect' your kid from exposure to adult themes/issues and violence, but as i said, it's not my call.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 25, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Mick Dundee solves problems with knives for a start,


 
Tom and Jerry are probably more violent than Mick Dundee, but yes, I see your point about why you don't want him to watch it


----------



## Miss Caphat (Feb 25, 2012)

I agree that kids are often exposed to movies/shows that are inappropriate, and that even if they can "handle" them, it's hard to say how they're affecting them emotionally in the long run.

And obviously if a 5 or 6 year old is frightened by something, just turn it off. Let them be little kids ffs.


----------



## AverageJoe (Feb 25, 2012)

Ooh. Just remembered another one.

Big.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 25, 2012)

i would have been freaked out by the thumbs in spy kids too:


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 25, 2012)

AverageJoe said:


> Ooh. Just remembered another one.
> 
> Big.


again, that's a little old for him - he's 6 remember!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 25, 2012)

Small


----------



## Part 2 (Feb 26, 2012)

cloudy with a chance of meatballs, best kids film of the past few years


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 26, 2012)

Seen


----------



## Riklet (Feb 26, 2012)

The old films/TV series they made of the Narnia series.

Amazing 80s awesomeness, loved it as a kid, the animal costume clad actors n the amazing journey it took you on. Dunno if it's available on DVD and maybe 6 is a bit young if they're worried about "content" but I loved it...

Asterix cartoon films.
George of the Jungle.
The Aristocats


----------



## Miss Caphat (Feb 26, 2012)

sorry to hear he got scared.

for next time, there are dozens of sites on the web where parents review films according to content
I just found this one that makes recommendations according to age

http://www.commonsensemedia.org/rev...29228&movie_subfilter=49086&recommended_age=6


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Feb 26, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


>




Yes!


----------



## friedaweed (Feb 26, 2012)

This is all you need


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 26, 2012)

Goonies is too old for him.


----------



## Idaho (Feb 26, 2012)

There is nothing wrong with kids being scared of films and stories. It's a part of imagination.


----------



## AverageJoe (Feb 26, 2012)

But it is a pain in the arse when they can't sleep because of it.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 26, 2012)

he woke up at 1.30 cos he had a nightmare about the thumbs


----------



## Reno (Feb 26, 2012)

friedaweed said:


> This is all you need


 
I hate The Goonies.

Annoying bunch of brats screaming their heads off from beginning to end.


----------



## Bajie (Feb 26, 2012)

I liked Goonies when I was 10 years old, which is it's target audience, 6 is too young though.

Some of the Scooby Doo films are good for younger children, not the non-cartoon aberrations of satan but the cartoon films like Scooby Doo and the goblin king.

Tom and Jerry films will keep a 6 years old amused as well, like Nutcracker Tale, Tom and Jerry The Movie and Blast off to Mars. They tend to tone down the violence more than the old school Tom & Jerry cartoons.


----------



## friedaweed (Feb 26, 2012)

Reno said:


> I hate The Goonies.
> 
> Annoying bunch of brats screaming their heads off from beginning to end.


Dead to me


----------



## nagapie (Feb 26, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> he woke up at 1.30 cos he had a nightmare about the thumbs


 
Your sister is going to kill you


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 26, 2012)

We watched Ponyo this afternoon and he loved it.
So, as usual I have totally ignored everyone's advice. Soz and ta!


----------



## miss direct (Feb 26, 2012)

Roald Dahl films... James and the Giant Peach is a good one with a boy as the main character


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 26, 2012)

nagapie said:


> Your sister is going to kill you


she was just grateful for the babysitting. she was also exhausted as she'd just spent the weekend in the country with childless friends and they insisted on doing stuff


----------



## nagapie (Feb 26, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> she was just grateful for the babysitting. she was also exhausted as she'd just spent the weekend in the country with childless friends and they insisted on doing stuff


 
I was just joking. Overnight babysitter is living the dream.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 26, 2012)

you know i shall happy to do it for you when he is and I am old enough


----------



## weepiper (Feb 26, 2012)

nagapie said:


> I was just joking. Overnight babysitter is living the dream.


 
Innit. One of my colleagues at work was telling me he and his wife have done overnight babysits for his friend's 6-month-old twins a couple of times. I don't think he realises quite what a good friend that makes him!


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 26, 2012)

wut? being asked to look after kids is an honour! and at least babies sleep a lot and don't talk. looking after school age kids is the big ask. i'm so fucking knackered after 32 hours with the little fella. i genuinely don't know how parents do this without losing their minds.


----------



## Corax (Feb 26, 2012)

Other way round for me. Babies are cute, but essentially boring. I'd fret more babysitting a baby too. Once they're old enough to talk they're much better company, and there's a real joy in introducing them to new stuff, whether that's looking through an encyclopaedia, playing a game, or even just a food they've not tried before.

I miss my boy terribly on Sunday nights tbh.


----------



## nagapie (Feb 26, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> you know i shall happy to do it for you when he is and I am old enough


 
If you being old enough means we don't want to go to the same party when we ask you to babysit, then we'll be too old to need you


----------



## trashpony (Feb 26, 2012)

I was going to say Ponyo - that's a good one.

I know it's been mentioned before but Five Children and It is ace and not really scary. My boy has no desire to watch anything with ghosts or scary stuff in it and he is 5 in two weeks. He has given away one of his Meg and Mog books for World Book Day because there is a ghost in the story 

Some kids find stuff more scary than other kids do. And there's nothing wrong with that, the only bad thing is ridiculing or belittling their fear.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 26, 2012)

Corax said:


> Other way round for me. Babies are cute, but essentially boring. I'd fret more babysitting a baby too. Once they're old enough to talk they're much better company, and there's a real joy in introducing them to new stuff, whether that's looking through an encyclopaedia, playing a game, or even just a food they've not tried before.
> 
> I miss my boy terribly on Sunday nights tbh.


yeah, i get that, though i imagine one feels it more keenly if you are the actual parent.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 26, 2012)

trashpony said:


> I was going to say Ponyo - that's a good one.
> 
> I know it's been mentioned before but Five Children and It is ace and not really scary. My boy has no desire to watch anything with ghosts or scary stuff in it and he is 5 in two weeks. He has given away one of his Meg and Mog books for World Book Day because there is a ghost in the story
> 
> Some kids find stuff more scary than other kids do. And there's nothing wrong with that, the only bad thing is ridiculing or belittling their fear.


yeah, he's deffo scared of supernatural and uncanny things, but it's hard for me to tell exactly what he's gonna be frightened of. it's totally idiosyncratic. my younger brother was scared of glove puppets/sooty/men with beards who weren't my dad, and i was scared, or at least unsettled by, lassie and playschool.


----------



## Corax (Feb 26, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> yeah, i get that, though i imagine one feels it more keenly if you are the actual parent.


Not biologically, but in every other way that counts.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 26, 2012)

Corax said:


> Not biologically, but in every other way that counts.


heh, for sure. my nephew is not biologically mine either. biology schmiology.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 26, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> yeah, he's deffo scared of supernatural and uncanny things, but it's hard for me to tell exactly what he's gonna be frightened of. it's totally idiosyncratic. my younger brother was scared of glove puppets/sooty/men with beards who weren't my dad, and i was scared, or at least unsettled by, lassie and playschool.


 
I think a poll is needed on what films/tv characters scared you when you were a kid.

Can't say anything scared me though.

Pogo will probably say it's been done already


----------



## Corax (Feb 26, 2012)

I don't remember anything from the screen scaring me much.  I read a _lot_ as a kid though, and my imagination created a whole set of terrors of my very own that came to the fore when the lights went out.  There was an entire universe of good and evil creatures of my own creation battling it out in my bedroom.


----------



## AverageJoe (Feb 26, 2012)

There still is in mine!


----------



## Belushi (Feb 26, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> i was scared, or at least unsettled by, lassie and playschool.


 
Was it you who was terrified by the arched window?


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 26, 2012)

I was scared by all shapes really. What scared me was all that uncertainty.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Feb 26, 2012)

when I was scared of something in a movie as a kid, I would watch it from behind the couch, or hide behind a pillow. 
when I watched The Exorcist for the first time in my early 20's, I was so scared I went and watched it outside through the big picture window in the living room.


----------



## discokermit (Feb 26, 2012)

i was once scared by derek dougan's moustache.


----------



## discokermit (Feb 26, 2012)

shoulda watched thunderpants, by the way.


----------



## trashpony (Feb 26, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> I was scared by all shapes really. What scared me was all that uncertainty.


There is a programme on CBeebies called Mister Maker and there are a load of shapes that are asleep, they wake them up and then one of them gets chosen to make a picture. The foal used to be really, really scared of that


----------



## discokermit (Feb 26, 2012)

or baise moi.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 26, 2012)

Miss Caphat said:


> when I was scared of something in a movie as a kid, I would watch it from behind the couch, or hide behind a pillow.
> when I watched The Exorcist for the first time in my early 20's, I was so scared I went and watched it outside through the big picture window in the living room.


 
I think I watched that when I was 17 and then watched it a few more times to try to figure out why it was meant to be scary


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 27, 2012)

discokermit said:


> shoulda watched thunderpants, by the way.


He would have loved that. Dunno why, but he finds 'pumping' hilarious


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 27, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I think I watched that when I was 17 and then watched it a few more times to try to figure out why it was meant to be scary


Only Catholics find The Exorcist scary. If you're not religious, it just looks silly.


----------



## discokermit (Feb 27, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> He would have loved that. Dunno why, but he finds 'pumping' hilarious


that's because it's hilarious.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 27, 2012)

totally, farting unites humanity more than workers' solidarity


----------



## discokermit (Feb 27, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> totally, farting unites humanity more than workers' solidarity


if i were at the gallows and the hangman farted loudly, for a moment we would be united in our laughter. then i would remember he was going to kill me, cry like a baby and soil myself.


----------



## N_igma (Feb 27, 2012)

The Princess Bride if it's not already been mentioned.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 27, 2012)

discokermit said:


> if i were at the gallows and the hangman farted loudly, for a moment we would be united in our laughter. then i would remember he was going to kill me, cry like a baby and soil myself.


you'd probably be farting as you soiled yourself, bringing hilarity to the hangman AND the crowd.
oh god! <parp> oh no <frrrrttt> please no <wappawappawapppa>


----------



## Greebo (Feb 27, 2012)

N_igma said:


> The Princess Bride if it's not already been mentioned.


It's been mentioned at least twice.

BTW seeing as the boy finds farting so funny, try the BFG next time.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 27, 2012)

thunderpants is the one though. it's ace.


----------



## N_igma (Feb 27, 2012)

Greebo said:


> It's been mentioned at least twice.
> 
> BTW seeing as the boy finds farting so funny, try the BFG next time.


 
Awww yeh, the BFG was actually my favourite film as a wee child. My dad used to pretend he was the Bone Cruncher, scared the shit right out of me!


----------



## Miss Caphat (Feb 27, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Only Catholics find The Exorcist scary. If you're not religious, it just looks silly.


 
I found it terrifying and was raised very far from Catholic.


----------



## discokermit (Feb 27, 2012)

thunderpants is way better than the bfg.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 27, 2012)

Miss Caphat said:


> I found it terrifying and was raised very far from Catholic.


you're just a wimp then


----------



## N_igma (Feb 27, 2012)

I was 12 when The Exorcist was unbanned and watched it at this age, I thought it was funny as fuck to be honest.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Feb 27, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> you're just a wimp then


 
this is true. 
but there are different types of wimps though. I was never scared of the dark or the woods or bears or ax murderers etc. Probably because I didn't watch enough horror movies.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 27, 2012)

indeed, i was never scared of things that i should be, just irrational weird stuff. fat fingers still make me quake.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Feb 27, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> indeed, i was never scared of things that i should be, just irrational weird stuff. fat fingers still make me quake.


 
 what is fat fingers?


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 27, 2012)

Miss Caphat said:


> what is fat fingers?


fingers that are fat.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Feb 27, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> fingers that are fat.


 
ok. 

I was scared of both actual noses and the word nose (actually they made me feel nauseous more than scared) so I suppose I can't judge


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## Miss Caphat (Feb 27, 2012)

aaaaaaaaahhhhhh! wtf! 

*takes bite*

oh well, they're delicious anyway. 

what is wrong with his thumb?


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 27, 2012)

it's not a sausage


----------



## Miss Caphat (Feb 27, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> it's not a sausage


 
well what is it then?


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 27, 2012)

Miss Caphat said:


> well what is it then?


a thumb


----------



## Miss Caphat (Feb 27, 2012)

no, but it has a weird droopy under-layer.


----------



## Iguana (Feb 27, 2012)

Miss Caphat said:


> I found it terrifying and was raised very far from Catholic.


Whereas I was raised Catholic and found it boring apart from the parts where it was unintentionally hilarious. I saw it at the cinema for the 90s re-release, the Fuck Jesus with the Crucifix scene had the whole place pissing themselves with laughter.


----------



## Reno (Feb 27, 2012)

My first watching of The Exorcist was similar. Saw it at a re-release in the late 70s and everybody found the swearing hilarious.

The Exorcist III however scared me like no film I'd seen before, especially the scene in the hospital corridor.


----------

